# The Ride - by Wolffeeder (~BBW. Imagery. ~SWG)



## wolffeeder (Dec 28, 2012)

_~BBW. Imagery. ~SWG_ - A friendly FA accepts a pickup request from a growing girl

*The Ride
by Wolffeeder*​
*Chapter One*

I was pumping gas when she walked up.

"Can you give me a ride?" she inquired.

"I don't know. Where are you going?" I responded..

"Fairchance," she said, not supplyiong ay details of why she neexed to get here or why my aid was needed. 

"I'm headed that way." I answered. "How do I know you're not some kind of serial killer or something? You're not supposed to pick up hitchhikers..."

"Maybe I should ask you the same thing..."she countered.

"I'm not too dangerous, and you're the one that's asking for the ride," I noted.

She was about five foot seven, easy to look at, and her clothes were tight enough that I couldn't see a gun. She looked at me forlornly but said nothing more.

"Ok." I finally agreed.

She lifted the lower part of her shirt to show an empty waistband, and a very slight roll over her belt like she had just gained some weight and hadn't updated her wardrobe.

I shut off the pump, opened the door, "Ok, get in. There are donuts on the seat."

She was halfway through the first donut when I got in.

After donut number 4, she said, "I probably shouldn't eat these, but they do taste good and its been awhuile since I've eaten.."

"Go ahead and finish them if you want, I'm going to stop at McDonalds in the next town and get something," I answered.

"McDonalds? Maybe I should get something to balance out this sugar..." she said. I didn't know wther she expected to pay or thought I would. I decided to ply along.

"If you finish off that last donut, I'll get something," I promised like an indulgent father.

She put her hand to her stomach, and tried to pull her shirt back down, but it slid back up. She was quiet for a few moments, then the remainder of the last donut disappeared between her lips. 

Soon we reached the town and I pulled in to Mickly D's to fulfill my promise. I ordered a couple biscuits, coke and an apple pie for me. I ordered her a couple biscuits, two hash browns, two breakfast burritos, and a large tea.

After the first biscuit, she asked if I had a rubber band so she could put it around the button on her shorts to make some room. 

Twenty minutes later, she had finished the food and reached with some hesitancy to her belly. 

"I feel like I'm going to explode", she said. She sounded more like she was reporting than complaining. 

Her shorts were gapped open at the waist. Her shirt may as well have been a halter top. I made no comment. Fifteen minutes later, we arrived in Fairchance.

"Thanks for the ride. You can let me out by the Library," she said.

I pulled up to the curb beside the Library. She opened the door, and struggled a but to get out. She shut the door, and slowly made her way down the sidewalk.

I wondered if our paths would cross again.

(Continued in post 3 of this thread)


----------



## Coop (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice little Short Story you have here.


----------



## wolffeeder (Mar 21, 2013)

*Chapter Two*

It was a couple days later, on the way home from work, that my question about our path's crossing was answered..

I was passing by the library when I saw her leaving. I pulled up to the sidewalk.

"Do you want a ride?" I called out.

"Yes," she exclaimed with a smle.

"I've got some donuts..." I nioted s sahe climbed in.

As she sat down, she reached down and unfastened the top button of her shorts. As we drove down the road, we started to talk.

"Do you go to the library often?" I asked

She sighed. "Yes, I'm trying to write a book. I take my laptop and get on the internet for a while. Their book selection is better at the librsary but they have a time limit, so I go to restaurants and other places to get on the internet. I think I've been spending a little too much time at the food places..."

"Why do you say that?" I dead-panned. already suspecting the answer

"The restaurants don't have a time limit like the library does, but you have to eat to stay, and I'm outgrowing my clothes," she ststed. Again it sounded more like a report than a complaint.

"You look great to me..." I tld her with all sincerity.

"That's sweet, but I'm down to two pairs of shorts and a pair of pants. I'm going to have to find some new clothes pretty soon." She lifted her shirt up a bit and patted her belly for emphasis. It looked fine to me...

"You still look great to me. So, how did that work out the day I picked you up?" I enquired.

"You mean about eating?" she respomded.

"Yes. You looked like you were going to pop when you got out. How did you eat more?" I asked.

She nodded and explained. "I didn't eat for a while that day. I had to pick my computer up from having it upgraded, then I went to the Library, and caught the bus home."

"Do you usually take the bus?" I asked.

"Yes, but I was running late that day and missed it. I was headed back home when I happened to see you pumping gas, and thought you looked safe," she responded. "I really apprteciated it."

"What kind of book are you writing?" I inquired with aninterst that went beyiond just the casual. 

"My book is about the parks in the state - lakes, hiking trails, that sort of thing. I'm also working on a blog. I thought maybe if I had a food blog, I could get a little bit of a break at restaurants. I also have a couple other projects I'm working on. I worked full-time for five years, and saved everything I could, so I could take some time off and try to make it as a writer. What brings you this way?" she countered.

"I work at a repair shop in town. We mainly work on cars, but occasionally I get to work on a full-size truck from the gas drilling companies. In my spare time, I'm also working on a novel, a couple of technical books, and a few other projects. I pass through on my way to work every morning. Maybe if you miss the bus again, I could give you a ride. I know a fair amount about the state parks, too..." I replied.

"That could work out. Do you usually carry donuts with you?" she answered. 

"Yes. Sometimes, that is breakfast. Other times, a snack for the trip." I answeed, making a mental note to keep them on hand. She had managed to eat two donuts as we talked.

"I really should stop eating these, but they taste so good," she sauid with feuigned embarassment. By the time we got back to town, she had finished two more of them.

"Where would you like for me to drop you off?" I asked.

"I can get out at the bus stop," she answered. Obviuosly she didn't fulLy feel at ease with me yet and didn't want to divulge he ocation of her residence. I understood and decided to shift he conversation. .

"Hmmm, looks like I'm going to have to stop some time and get some gas," I said.

"It was nice riding with you. Wait til morning to get some gas..." she replied a tad anxiously. I wondered about her concern. 

As she got out, I gave her the other two donuts in the box. As I pulled away, I saw her wave and turn. Wondering about her cryptic remark /i dercided I could get gas the next day.

The next morning, I pulled in to get the gas. As I ubduid he nozzle from the pump I heard a familiar voice behind say, "Good Morning."

"Good morning", I replied. As I turned around, I must say that she looked stunning. Her clothes fit, but you could tell she had put on a little weight since purchasing them. 

"You look amazing this morning," I commented.

"Thanks. This is one of my few outfits that still fits somewhat," she replied, tacitly acknowledging what had been going on with her body without apology.

"Climb in, I'm just about done with this." I finished pumping the gas, and got in the driver's seat.

"I wasn't able to get any donuts for the ride..." I commented.

"That's ok, " she smiled. "I made a little something. They're cake bars with a bit of chocolate filling. I made a few of them, but I didn't want to carry two bags, so I stuck them in the front of my computer pack."

She handed me one, and as I bit into it, my taste buds went haywire.

"If you don't want to carry those around all day, you could stick a couple in that lunchbox on the floor..." I suggested.

"So, that means you like them?" she said, obviously hoping I'd say yes.

"Yes, very much so," I acknowledged.

As I drove, we talked some. "Do you have a lot of research today?"

"Yes. Today, I plan to research the state parks. Do you have a lot to do at the end of the week?" she asked.

"Not really. A tune-up on an S10 and a diesel that won't start," I answered.

"Do you always get the diesels and pipeline trucks?" she probed. I weasn't used to a girl interested in my kind of work but she sounded genuine..

"Yes, unless it's changing tires or something like that. I'm the only one there who is certified. But, enough about work... If you're not doing anything tomorrow, maybe we could visit a park or two..." I offered.

"Yes, I'd like that. Maybe we could pack some food, and have lunch in the park?" she said.

"Sounds like a good idea to me. I'll pick you up at 10?" I replied.

"That's ok with me," came the answer. 

A plan it was then. I dropped her off at the Library, and headed on to work.


----------



## wolffeeder (May 28, 2013)

*Chapter Three*

At work, the boss called me into his office, and asked if I would be able to pick up a trailer Saturday and bring it back to the shop so we'd have it Monday morning. I told him about my plans, and he asked if I would go ahead and take a truck - if I had time pick the trailer up on Saturday and if not, pick it up before Monday. It was an uneventful day at work, and was soon time to go home.

I got the F550 service truck, one equipped with a special holder for a laptop computer to enable roadside diagnosis and internet access for psarts availability. It has an adapter that plugs into the ciggarette lighter for power. After loading my own laptop and tool kit into the back I headed to the library. I saw her waiting outside, and got out so she would see me.

"Did you trade in your truck today?" she exclaimed. 

"No, I grinned. "My boss needs me to pick a trailer up before Monday. I told him I had plans, but he said to take the truck anyway. The store where it's at is up around where we are going, and they're open until 11pm. It just needs picked to be up sometime before Monday. If you don't mind, we can pick it up on the way back. If you do, I can get it later."

"That's fine. So... for now," she hesitated.

"So?" I prompted.

"I was in the library most of the day today, and didn't get to eat much, so now I'm starving..." she admitted.

"Did you have something in mind?" I asked.

"Do you like hot dogs?" she replied.

"Yes," I answered, getting her drift. "Just give me directions to where you want to go."

As I drove, she told me how to get to a small restaurant beside a creek on the other side of town. She said they werre selling twelve hot dogs for thirteen dollars. I parked the road hog off to the side, and walked around to help her down. 

We walked up to the window and ordered twelve hot dogs with chili and mustard, and three of those with a little ketchup. I got a Dr. Pepper and she got a coke. Soon, the hot dogs were ready, and we went to a bench to sit down. My first bite was amazing. I was going to comment, but noticed she was a couple bites ahead of me.

"These are good hot dogs," I agreed.

"Yes. I found this place a few months ago, but I don't make it over this way much," she replied.

We continued to eat. After number four, I slowed down to let her get ahead. I stopped at number five. She finished number six.

"You can have that one", I said.

"Are you sure?" she responded.

"Yes, I've eaten today and you haven't," I said.

I watched her eat the seventh hot dog. Her shirt was stretched tight across her belly.

"Are you up for dessert?" I inquired.

"I look like I swallowed a basketball, but their ice cream is really good here. I'll go get us a couple of cones," she offered.

"I'll have a twist," I responded. At least she didn't mind treating me.

I watched as she made her way up to the counter - what a sight it was with her tight clinging slacks fully outlining her hips.. A couple minutes later, she came back.

"What are those?" I asked.

"These are large cones. They put them upside down in a thirty-two ounce cup so they don't melt everywhere," she replied. I realized that each one contained at least a pint of ice cream. 

I notice that the cone was perched a couple inches above the top of the cup. It seemed that with every bite her belly got a bit rounder. She reached down and unfastened her top button to make room. We decided to leave and finish our ice cream on the road.

On the way home, we talked some and continued to eat. As she patted her belly, she said, "Would you mind taking me on to my aparment? It's just a couple of blocks past the bus stop. I don't feel much like walking..."

"That is ok with me," I asked. Obviously she was trusting me a little more and I appreciated that. I also appreciated her casual attitude about calories.

We got into town, and she gave me directions to her apartment. I parked in front, and got out to help her down. As she got down, her arm brushed my shirt.

"Feels like you got enough to eat..." She poked my belly playfully.

I walked with her up the steps and sidewalk to the door. She leaned forward, stumbled - off balance, caught herself and gave me a peck on the cheek.

She opened the door, and said, "You can pick me up here tomorrow."

I said goodnight, and she shut the door. As I got in the truck, I couldn't help but wonder what tomorrow would bring...


----------



## Tad (May 28, 2013)

Fun series! I like the pacing and the way it all ties together


----------



## Craiger16 (May 30, 2013)

This is great!


----------



## Ssaylleb (May 30, 2013)

glad to see you picked this up again as i'm enjoying it...more please!


----------



## wolffeeder (May 30, 2013)

Thank you... I am working on it as I have time.


----------



## wolffeeder (Aug 8, 2013)

The morning arrived a bit overcast, but warm. I packed my insulated backpack with some food, and headed for the truck. A few minutes later, I arrived at her apartment.
She answered the door wearing semi-form fitting short pants with her shirt tied at the waist. Her belly formed a bit of a roll at her waistband.

"I hope this outfit is alright..."

"Yes, you look amazing."

"Thanks... I'll grab my backpack and bag and be ready to go."

I opened her door, and she climbed in. The roll around her belly was just a little bigger when she was seated.

"I thought maybe we would start with the State Animal Center, and then see a couple of the lakes."

"That sounds good to me."

So, we were off.

"The weather channel said there is a chance of thunderstorms today. If it starts to get bad, we'll head back to the truck."

"Hopefully it doesn't rain on us... I assume we're going to eat when we get there?"

"Yes."

"That's good, all the food I ate yesterday seems to have stretched my stomach. I brought some food..."

"I brought some, too. I figured we'd eat, then walk around. We could eat again after get to the lakes." 

We arrived at the Animal Center shortly after. I paid the entrance fee, and drove to the picnic area. There weren't many cars in the lot. I guess the threat of rain kept them away.

I pulled into a spot.

"There is a table up on the hill here in the shade."

"That sounds good to me. I brought some lunch meat and bread and chips. I hope you like turkey..."

"I do. We can eat that first. The food I brought will keep longer."

So, we headed up the path to the table. She set a cloth on the table, and pulled out two medium loaves of bread and a couple pounds of lunch meat.

"I'll go ahead and make our sandwiches. Do you like tomato?"

"Yes."

She put a pound of turkey on each one with 4 slices of tomato, and opened the potato chips.

to be continued...


----------



## R.F.Burton (Aug 9, 2013)

and the question I have is....how far can you take her....


----------



## bbwsrule (Aug 10, 2013)

Good story so far!


----------

